# Does clen or eph show up on cdt's?



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok my job needs me to occasionally do a Cdt.

i have previously ran eca stacks to help with weight loss to great success but this was before my current job

im currently cutting now and would like to run either clen or eca but with Chesteze not been circulated it isn't easy to get

but before I look into buying either of them I need to see if they show up on cdt's and how long they stay in your system for?

Cheers


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

no one tests for those mate -


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

^this.

They are unlikely to be looking for those compounds for a basic employent drugs test, unless you are a professional athlete.

Your employer should have a policy on what they require you to be tested for. Doubt it will be the above as they are not illegal in any event


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> ^this.
> 
> They are unlikely to be looking for those compounds for a basic employent drugs test, unless you are a professional athlete.
> 
> Your employer should have a policy on what they require you to be tested for. Doubt it will be the above as they are not illegal in any event


 Employer is armed forces if it makes a difference


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

A cursory glance at MOD policy talks about illegal and legally obtained substances being prohibited. It doesn't define them. Id run a new thread entitled HM Forces, clen and Ephedrine as there are service personnel who read this forum. @Right Did we have a discussion on Sunday, are you the guy in Afghanistan? Can you help op out thanks.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> A cursory glance at MOD policy talks about illegal and legally obtained substances being prohibited. It doesn't define them. Id run a new thread entitled HM Forces, clen and Ephedrine as there are service personnel who read this forum. @Right Did we have a discussion on Sunday, are you the guy in Afghanistan? Can you help op out thanks.


 http://www.informed-sport.com/

If it's not on there then you shouldn't take it is the Army's advice.

It's not so much if they test for it, it's worrying about if it'll flag a false positive. You have to declare any meds (otc or prescription) and supplements before the test so can't make up some bs after the test.

I suspect the test is pretty basic, but I've also heard rumours that what they test for can be random.

Wouldn't risk it personaly.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Clen no but Eph yes. It shows up as a false positive for methamphetamine. Just take the packet with you and say you have a cold on the day of the test.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

depends on testing... MS/GS test it will NOT show ephedra/ephedrine as Meth as it can differentiate.... a dip stick type one will show ephedrine and pseudoephedrine as a positive .... so as above... take along tabs with cold story on the day...


----------

